# Hydor Koralia -vs- Hagen



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So I got a fluval 2 in tank filter for FREE..I threw it in my tank...and I also have a small pump that was for a fountain in there right next to it.

Im about to buy a Hagen 70 power head.
Is it worth it and big enough for added movement?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

*EDIT*


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

well the fluval 2 wont produce a huge amount of flow/but it is extra filtration, the hagen is good for tanks from 40-70G's so if you have a tank in that range it should be ok...........................


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dezboy said:


> well the fluval 2 wont produce a huge amount of flow/but it is extra filtration, the hagen is good for tanks from 40-70G's so if you have a tank in that range it should be ok...........................


Yeah I know it desont create that much movement but with the Fluval2 and a pump from a fountain I put in next to each other I notived my Spilo will swim in front of them and kind of GULP and swim in front of them? So I figure he would love to have a powerhead in there!
I have NEVER owned a powerhead, so want to make sure I buy a good one!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i bought a powerhead for my rbps and they wont moove when i have it on they just sit on the bottom huddled up... maybe theyd get used to it after a while but im just gonna put it on another tank. good luck with yours (mine are pretty skitish)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

holmes4 said:


> i bought a powerhead for my rbps and they wont moove when i have it on they just sit on the bottom huddled up... maybe theyd get used to it after a while but im just gonna put it on another tank. good luck with yours (mine are pretty skitish)


My boy is pretty aggressive. So we will see.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I awlays have a powerhead on in my tanks from the moment i put them in the tank, so they are use to it


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dezboy said:


> I awlays have a powerhead on in my tanks from the moment i put them in the tank, so they are use to it


What size and brand?

I was looking at Hydor Koralia vs Hagen....
any preference? at 400 GPH they are about the same price.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What would you choose?

Hydor Koralia vs Hagen....
any preference? at 400 GPH they are about the same price.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i just bought a hydor k 4 recently (raincheck- so will pick it usp this week)

ill let you know what i think of it when i get it


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> i just bought a hydor k 4 recently (raincheck- so will pick it usp this week)
> 
> ill let you know what i think of it when i get it


GREAT!

I appreciate it?

Anyone else have pros/cons???


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I awlays have a powerhead on in my tanks from the moment i put them in the tank, so they are use to it


What size and brand?

I was looking at Hydor Koralia vs Hagen....
any preference? at 400 GPH they are about the same price.
[/quote]

well i have a 5ft tank and i use a 1000gph juwel powerhead............

and i think its the best one around as i have had another one for over 10 years and it works perfect still


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Never heard of juwel 
must be a UK thing.

Just looked it up there is a De and UK page None for me.
That explains why I never heard of it.


----------



## Sandman25 (Jan 4, 2008)

Was gonna ask the same kwestshun ! i just ordered the koralia 3 / 820 gph for my 90 gal. 
Heard mixed reviews about it. gotta feeling i shoulda went with the seio m820. but the k3 is in the mail already, so live and learn. what you guys think here in piranhaville ???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im still waiting for my question to get a reply. Hopefully someone with experience with one or the other responds.


----------



## ivan2740 (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it ok to use a strong powerhead in the 1000gph region in a planted tank or would the powerhead be bad for this? (180gal tank btw)


----------



## IEicholtz (Jul 4, 2007)

i just got a HK 2 or my 90 gallon and it doesnt seem like enough current for my P's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i just hoked up a k3 on my 125 and your hand cant feerl it past 1ft or so but it is still greating a good deal of flow (just not concentrated like other brands)

i wanted it to be a wide flow to make the tank natural so i like it but its not super powerful in one direction

however, if you go for a korillia for a wide flow (beleive me its not focused but im using it more for movement) i would get a #4

to ivan: 
kydors are ment for a wide flow not concentrated so 1000gph may be a decent amount for an aquaclear but on a korillia its not that much


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks guys thats what I have heard about HK...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

HK is a good product, which runs using very very little power, and is very efficient because they use a propeller, instead of an impellar. I have the HK4 which is 1200 gph. It moves the water just fine in my 200. You don't want to creat a constant river, just an area in which the current is stronger than anywhere else in the tank. I like te HK because you can put it anywhere you want, it swivels on a ball, so you can point in any direction, and it moves alot of water, at a more efficent rate. No clogging, etc etc. I like the HK

juwel is not a UK thing. BS lives in the states


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> HK is a good product, which runs using very very little power, and is very efficient because they use a propeller, instead of an impellar. I have the HK4 which is 1200 gph. It moves the water just fine in my 200. You don't want to creat a constant river, just an area in which the current is stronger than anywhere else in the tank. I like te HK because you can put it anywhere you want, it swivels on a ball, so you can point in any direction, and it moves alot of water, at a more efficent rate. No clogging, etc etc. I like the HK
> *
> juwel is not a UK thing. BS lives in the states*


Who is BS?

I dont know...I never heard of it...I looked it up and they only had a Uk and DE site so I just assumed that it wasnt here.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dO YOU LOT IN AMERICA NOT HAVE JUWEL TANKS EITHER????


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dezboy said:


> dO YOU LOT IN AMERICA NOT HAVE JUWEL TANKS EITHER????


I cant recall seeing them.


----------



## ivan2740 (Sep 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> dO YOU LOT IN AMERICA NOT HAVE JUWEL TANKS EITHER????


I cant recall seeing them.
[/quote]

I just bought the HK 4... should I use the stream focusing attachment it comes with or just let it spread everywhere?


----------

